# Bestätigung für alle Neuen hier!



## Promi (4 Okt. 2008)

Hey zusammen,
wollte allen Neuankömmlingen hier nur bestätigen - dass dies hier einer der besten Promiforen ist im Internet! Wer will kann mich ja mal anmailen, zwecks Linktausch mit anderen Promiseiten.
Gruss Marcus


----------



## Katzun (4 Okt. 2008)

vielen dank für das große lob


----------



## Muli (4 Okt. 2008)

Auch von mir ein dickes Danke und dir weiterhin viel Spaß an Board!
Wir hoffen auch in Zukunft auf deine Beiträge :thumbup:

Lieben Gruß,

Muli


----------



## Tokko (4 Okt. 2008)

:thx: du Schleimer.


----------



## mark lutz (6 Okt. 2008)

lob hört man doch immer gerne noch viel spass hier


----------



## maierchen (6 Okt. 2008)

Wie nur die besten?Nicht die Allerbesten!
Oh du mein Größenwahn


----------

